# looking for breeders near by



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

this is a thread to help people find a breeder near them please feel free to
ask for a breeder near you.or if you are a breeder list your name here.
it is so difficult to find good breeders in the local area of ottawa,ontario
if you know of any ,can you post their name who wouldn't mind their name on this posting.also i can contact them im looking for one who breeds wf cockatiels.thank you all who reply
Also if you like to see this made a sticky vote for it or ask it might just be made a sticky if enough people request or use this thread...thank you for your support


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

hi i live in Ottawa ,Ontario Canada.
ive been breeding cockatiels for three years.
i breed lutino,pied ,pearls right now.
but i would love to try wf cockatiels also.


----------



## dokseus (Feb 7, 2012)

Any breeders in the San Francisco Bay Area, California ?


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm a breeder in pennsylvania scranton wilkes barre area north eastern part of the state zip is 18504 in case you want to map it to see how far I am from you. I have begun to ship my birds. please see my website by clicking the link below. thanks


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

I am a small breeder, I live in Western North Carolina near Asheville. I breed Greys, Cinnamons, WF, and Pearls.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Any. Breeders in the chicago area? I might be getting another female this new year!


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

hi im looking for a breeder near ottawa,ontario is there any here?


----------



## JennyLynn (Feb 13, 2012)

Any breeders in San Antonio Texas


----------



## chico-goose (Dec 9, 2011)

I just read another post from another user called Central Texas/San Antonio. It is about a cockatiel that is in poor conditions and need to be rehomed. Thought it might be of interest.


----------



## chico-goose (Dec 9, 2011)

Floral park, long island area?


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

still looking for a good breeder in Ottawa,or surronding areas.can travel small distance away from here


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

I am a breeder in Austin, TX. Member of the National Cockatiel Society, Alamo Exhibition Bird club, Austin Parrot Society and Texas Bird Breeders and Fanciers. I do show my birds as well. I have Normals, WF, Lutino, Dominant silvers and most recently DYC.


----------



## ChyGirl (Mar 2, 2012)

*HEY GUYS TRY THIS WEBSITE.. IT WAS RECOMMENDED TO ME BY ANOTHER FORUM USER AND ITS GREAT... ITS http://www.birdbreeders.com/ check it out and see what u find....*


----------

